# Arbeitsspeicher zu klein?



## BirgitC (17. August 2010)

Hallo, ich habe vorgestern die untenstehende Frage gestellt, leider hat mir noch niemand geantwortet und ich glaube es war auch nicht die richtige Kategorie, ich versuch's nun hier in Hardware und hoffe auf eine Antwort von irgendjemandem



Hallo allerseits,

ich habe nochmal eine Frage und zwar möchte ich mir einen Arbeitsspeicher dazukaufen, wie mir Bratkartoffel geraten hat.
Derzeit habe ich den Arbeitsspeicher:
-----DATARAM DDR 256MB mit 266 MHz Taktfrequenz-------

Bei ebay habe ich einen Arbeitsspeicher mit 512MB gefunden, den würde ich mir gerne kaufen. Die Beschreibung des Verkäufers war folgendermassen:

-------512MB DDR RAM DDR266 PC2100 266 MHz PC266 512 MB NEU !!------
Artikelmerkmale - Arbeitsspeicher
Zustand:
Neu: Neuer, unbenutzter und unbeschädigter Artikel in nicht geöffneter Originalverpackung. Die Verpackung sollte der im Einzelhandel entsprechen. Ausnahme: Der Artikel war ursprünglich in einer Nichteinzelhandelsverpackung verpackt, z. B. unbedruckter Karton oder Plastikhülle. Weitere Einzelheiten im Angebot des Verkäufers. Alle Zustandsdefinitionen aufrufen– wird in einem neuen Fenster oder auf einer neuen Registerkarte/einem neuen Tab geöffnet... Mehr zum Thema Zustand
Zustand: Neu
Marke: Nach Verfügbarkeit z.B. Aeneon, Qimonda, A-DATA, Trinity, Micron, Elixir, Hynix, Tyrex... Anwendungsbereich: PC-Systeme
Speicherbandbreite: DDR-266 (PC2100) Typ: DDR-SDRAM, 184PIN
Besonderheiten: Unbuffered, Dual Channel-fähig Kapazität: 512 MB

512MB DDR RAM DDR266/333/400 PC2100-PC3200 MHz

Art.nr.: 31980880

Bild kann von Form und Farbe abweichen

Dual-Channel fähig!
Der Speicherturbo für Ihren PC!

Produktbeschreibung:

* RAM Arbeitsspeicher von verschiedenen Herstellern
* z.B. Aeneon, Micron, Elixir, V-DATA,...
* Für alle Mainboards/Chipsätze geeignet!
* Beste Qualität und Kompatibilität!
* Dual-Channel-Fähig!
* Bauform: DIMM
* Speichertyp: DDR
* maximaler Datentransfer: 3,2GB/sek.
* Speicher: 512 MB
* Bustakt: DDR 266 (PC2100)/DDR333 (PC2700)/DDR400 (PC3200)
* Pin-Zahl: 184
* 10 Jahre Herstellergarantie
* Kompatibel zu PC3200/2700/2100 (DDR400/DDR333/DDR266) !!

*Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich diesen Speicher kaufen und passt er dann auch wirklich zu meinem kleinen 256er  dazu ****?*

Gruss Birgit


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. August 2010)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich einmal: Ja
Beide Speicher laufen auf 266 Mhz.

Jedoch würde ich mir an deiner Stelle stark überlegen, ob ein schnellerer Speicher auch drin wäre. Die alten 266er sind relativ lahm,.

Wenn du die Anleitung von deinem Mainboard noch rumliegen hast (oder die genaue Bezeichnung dafür findest und hier schreibst), dann könntest auch nachschauen, ob es auch 400er Speicher verträgt.

Preis-/Leistungsmäßig wäre somit folgendes zu raten: 2x512MB DDR400 (Wenn möglich 2 Module aus der selben Charge) und den alten Riegel raus.

Ach ja, die vielen Sternchen nerven irgendwie 

Gruß
BK


----------



## BirgitC (17. August 2010)

Hallo Bratkartoffel servus, das ging ja superschnell, ich dachte schon alle Leute sind in Urlaub!

Also ich bin ja nicht so firm hier mit PC und es dauert immer etwas bis ich alles kapiere:-(

Erstmal eine Frage: Mainboard ist das Motherboard oder? Da habe ich eine CD die beim Kauf damals dabei war und wie kann ich da rausbringen, ob es  400er Speicher verträgt?
Die CD heisst übrigens ASUS Motherboard NVIDIA nForce Chipset Rev. 27.02  M-215

Gruss BirgitC


----------



## PC Heini (18. August 2010)

Schau mal, ob auf dieser CD das Handbuch vom Mainboard ist. ( Meist PDF )
Ja, das Mainboard heisst auch Motherboard.


----------



## BirgitC (18. August 2010)

Hallo PC Heini,

ich hab' nix gefunden auf der CD was nach Handbuch ausgesehen hätte.
Das hier  kommt:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

und wenn ich  Bin öffne kommt das:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

und wenn ich Sofware öffnet kommt das:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Drivers und die anderen Symbole sind vermutlich auch nichts, wo man das Handbuch finden könnte.

Gruss BC


----------



## PC Heini (18. August 2010)

Ja, da hast recht. Ist nix drauf. 
Jetzt kannste Everest herunterladen und installieren. Ist ein Programm, das alle Komponenten auflistet, die im PC verbaut sind. Dann nachsehen, welches Mainboard das ist und im Netz danach suchen. Ansonsten nimmste den gefundenen Speicher. ( Wenn für Dich Dein PC schnell genug ist ).


----------



## BirgitC (18. August 2010)

Geht das nicht ohne Installation von Everest, das Motherboard heisst doch ASUS M-215 



> Ansonsten nimmste den gefundenen Speicher. ( Wenn für Dich Dein PC schnell genug ist ).



Welchen gefunden Speicher meinst Du denn jetzt::-(

Nein, eigentlich könnte er schon schneller sein mein PC und wie gesagt, der Arbeitsspeicher ist ja auch zu klein.

Gruss BC


----------



## sheel (18. August 2010)

Wo steht das mit dem M215?

Laut Google gibt es kein Asus M215


----------



## BirgitC (18. August 2010)

*ASUS Motherboard* NVIDIA nForce Chipset Rev. 27.02 *M-215*

so steht das oben auf der CD.

Ich habe auch schon gegoogelt und nichts gefunden!


----------



## sheel (18. August 2010)

Das bezieht sich wohl eher auf die Chips

Um sicherzugehen, führt wohl kein Weg an Everest vorbei


----------



## PC Heini (18. August 2010)

Wie Bratkartoffel schon erwähnte, beide Speicher würden gehen.
Mit Google finde ich bei Asus kein Mainboard mit der Bezeichnung M-215. Das wird der Chipsettreiber sein.
Ohne Installation von Everest gehts leider nicht. Ansonsten musste mal in der Systemsteuerung nachsehen, ob Du da was findest. ( Gerätemanager )


----------



## BirgitC (18. August 2010)

Im Gerätemanager habe ich nichts gefunden was auf's Motherboard schliessen könnte, sind aber auch so komische Abkürzungen, vielleicht erkenne ich es nur nicht.

Ich glaube ich werde dann doch mal Everest runterladen. Das könnte ich doch, nachdem ich das Motherboard gefunden habe, wieder deinstallieren, mein PC ist nämlich schon soooooo vollgeladen.


----------



## sheel (18. August 2010)

Es gibt auch eine Portableversion von Everest

Die brauchst du nicht installieren, einfach starten und wenns nicht mehr gebraucht wird wieder löschen


----------



## PC Heini (18. August 2010)

Oder den PC aufschrauben und nachsehen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. August 2010)

Hallo,

würde dir Everest empfehlen da dieses meiner Meinung nach eines der umfangreichsten und genauesten Programme ist.
Finden kannst du das Programm als kostenlose Version hier
Ein Screenshot, wo du dann rein musst liegt hier

Schreibe dann bitte den Motherboard-Namen hier.

Gruß
BK


----------



## BirgitC (18. August 2010)

Muss dann mal weg und weiss noch nicht genau wann ich weitermachen kann . 
Dir und den anderen Helfern vorerst mal vielen Dank!

LG BirgitC


----------



## rd4eva (18. August 2010)

Das geht auch mit Windows-Boardmitteln.
Entweder per msinfo32 oder dxdiag.

Wenn du dich also weiter ( nicht ganz verständlicherweise ) vor everest scheust, mach mal folgendes.
Start->Ausführen
msinfo32 eingeben und Enter drücken
Es sollte ein "Systeminformationen" Fenster aufgehen.
Auf der linken Seite wählst du "Systemübersicht".
Auf der rechten Seite stehen dann hinter Systemhersteller und Systemmodell die Daten deines Mainboards.


----------



## BirgitC (18. August 2010)

ich glaub' ich hab's gefunden, hoffentlich 
ist es das angekreuzte?






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



> Wenn du dich also weiter ( nicht ganz verständlicherweise ) vor everest scheust


scheuen würde ich mich eigentlich nicht, nur kann ich meistens mit den Sachen die ich mir da runterlade nichts anfangen:-( Ich hab' mir vor längerer Zeit mal den CCleaner runtergeladen, den habe ich bis heute nicht verwendet vor lauter Angst ich könnte da allerhand löschen, was ich vielleicht doch noch mal brauche:--)

@Bratkartoffel

wofür könnte ich denn das Everest in Zukunft noch gebrauchen, sollte ich es doch mal runterladen?


----------



## rd4eva (18. August 2010)

Bei BIOS-Version hätt ichs jetzt zwar nicht erwartet aber ja Asus A7N266-C heisst das gute Stück.
Hab mal schnell gegoogelt und so wie ich das sehe sind 266er das höchste der Gefühle.

Handbuch gibts hier:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?model=A7N266-C&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## BirgitC (18. August 2010)

Ich danke Dir!
Dann geht das wohl nicht, so wie Bratkartoffel das gedacht hatte.  und ich muss weiter mit dem "Langweiler-PC" arbeiten

LG BirgitC


----------



## BirgitC (20. August 2010)

Hallo Bratkartoffel,

hast Du noch einen guten Rat in der Sache****


----------



## PC Heini (20. August 2010)

Nun, Du kannst schon einen 266Mhz Speicherriegel zukaufen, aber der Gedanke an einen neuen PC solltest auch mal in Betracht fassen.
Ein wenig an Schnelligkeit kannst noch mit dem aufräumen der Festplatte erreichen. Betriebssystem und Programme auf Laufwerk C, die Daten auf D oder Stick usw.
CCleaner kannst auch mal laufenlassen. Oder wenn Du TuneUp verwendest, auch mit dem mal alles aufräumen.
Ich arbeite auch noch mit nem alten PC, aber der tuts für mich und der neue ist auch schon einsatzbereit.


----------



## BirgitC (21. August 2010)

Hallo und danke PC Heini,

ja, mit Neukauf habe ich mich auch schon angefreundet, ich wollte nur mein vertrautes XP so lange behalten wie möglich. Windows 7, da muss man vermutlich erst mal wieder reinfinden.

Die Festplatte defragmentiere ich schon von Zeit zu Zeit und mit dem CCleaner, da lies mal bitte in # 18 

LG BirgitC


----------



## Dr Dau (21. August 2010)

Hallo!



BirgitC hat gesagt.:


> ja, mit Neukauf habe ich mich auch schon angefreundet, ich wollte nur mein vertrautes XP so lange behalten wie möglich.


Wo ist das Problem?
Windows 7 kann man auch platt machen und sein bevorzugtes Betriebssystem installieren. 
Auch kommt XP mit Mehrkernprozessoren klar.

Es gibt aber auch einiges zu beachten:
Du musst darauf achten dass Du für ein aktuelles System noch Treiber für XP bekommst (also vor dem Kauf überprüfen).

Mehr als 3 GB RAM macht nicht wirklich Sinn (bei einer Onboard-Grafikkarte könnten evtl. auch 4 GB RAM sinnvoll sein --> meine Onboard-Grafikkarte zwackt sich 512 MB vom RAM ab, abzüglich dem benötigten Speicher für die Adressverwaltung der Hardware stehen mir unter Windows rund 3,3 GB RAM von den verbauten 4 GB zur Verfügung).

Heutige Mainboard haben überwiegend (teilweise auch ausschliesslich) nurnoch PCI-Express Steckplätze.
Evtl. verbaute PCI Steckkarten können also nicht, oder nur zum Teil, weiter verwendet werden.

Ich weiss ja nicht was Du an externen Geräten bei Dir stehen hast.....
Solange sie per USB am PC angeschloessen sind, ist es kein Problem.
Anders könnte es bei LPT, PS/2 oder COM aussehen (diese Anschlüsse sind heute leider keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr).

Wenn Du Windows 7 platt machst, solltest Du bedenken dass evtl. keine Windows Installations DVD dabei ist.
Dann bekommt man evtl. beim ersten Rechnerstart die Möglichkeit sich die Installations DVD selber zu erstellen..... evtl. existiert aber auch nur eine Recoverypartition (welche man unbedingt sichern sollte).
Also nicht einfach Windows blind platt machen..... schliesslich hast Du es ja bezahlt. 



BirgitC hat gesagt.:


> Windows 7, da muss man vermutlich erst mal wieder reinfinden.


"reinfinden" ist gut. 
Windows 7 (und auch Vista) ist mit XP überhauptnicht zu vergleichen. 
Alleine schon wenn ich das Chaos im Dateiexplorer sehe, könnte ich jedesmal kotz..... 
Aber Du hast ja die Möglichkeit Dir Windows 7 an einem Vorführgerät im Geschäft anzusehen und Dir Dein eigenes Urteil zu bilden. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## BirgitC (22. August 2010)

Hallo Dr  Dau,
vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.


> Wo ist das Problem?



bei einem Laien (fast) überall

Also ich hab' das jetzt so verstanden, ich kann mir ruhig noch einen  Arbeitsspeicher dazunehmen, muss nur aufpassen, dass es noch einen Treiber dazu zum Runterladen gibt.
War's so?



> Windows 7 kann man auch platt machen



Na wunderbar, ich trau' mich noch nicht mal den CCleaner zu benützen, geschweige denn traue ich mich etwas plattzumachen:--) ich werde wohl irgendwann doch mit W 7 arbeiten müssen und so lange muss es dann halt mein alter PC (mit etwas grösserem Arbeitsspeicher) noch tun. Die Aussichten hierzu sehen ja nicht gerade gut aus:





> Windows 7 (und auch Vista) ist mit XP überhauptnicht zu vergleichen.
> Alleine schon wenn ich das Chaos im Dateiexplorer sehe, könnte ich jedesmal kotz.....


Vielen, vielen Dank und
LG BirgitC


----------



## PC Heini (22. August 2010)

Da hast was nicht ganz richtig verstanden, was Dr Dau gemeint hat.
Die Treiber beziehen sich nicht auf den Arbeitsspeicher, sondern auf den neuen PC.  Gemeint wäre damit, dass Du Dich erst schlau machst, ob es für die verbauten Komponenten noch XP Treiber gäbe beim neuen PC. Die Hersteller und Programmierer haben kein grosses Interesse mehr an XP.  XP wird von Seitens Microsoft auch nur noch eine kurze Zeit Supportet. ( Updates usw. )
Irgendwann musste Dich an ein neues Betriebssystem gewöhnen müssen. ( Geht mir auch so  )


----------



## BirgitC (22. August 2010)

oh, ja, das hab' ich wohl missverstanden, danke Dir!

XP auf einen neuen Computer zu bringen, da wäre ich sowieso zu doof aber meine Überlegungen waren schon auch in der Richtung wie Du das schreibst. Irgendwann in vermutlich nicht mehr so langer Zeit bekommt man nichts mehr (Updates usw.) für XP und dann steht man mit dem neuen PC und dem altenXP drauf da und muss sich dann doch das Windows 7 drauftun.



> ( Geht mir auch so  )



Das tröstet mich, dass es anderen Leuten auch so geht 

Gruss und schönen Sonntagabend noch
BirgitC


----------

